# New Storm "Original" Series Thundersticks



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey you walleye guys. I noticed the other day while at FFF Outfitters they had New Storm "Original" Series Thundersticks for sale. They are the new breed.....but the old paint styles. Worked WONDERS for me on 'eyes when I used to use the old paint styles. Especially the red and green firetigers. Not sure about you guys, but the new paint design on the Storm ones don't cut it. Glad to see they finally got the idea


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what about the hot n tots? Did youlike the new ones? I heard the are making the old ones,but they are one size bigger now, which I don't like.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

jonboy,

They had all different sized thundersticks at FFF this past weekend. DIdn't notice any of the new hot-n-tots though. Wasn't really looking....saw the T-sticks and started drooling


----------



## bassman23 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is great to hear. I stocked up on the old school ones when they changed the design, but I am down to about 5 now. Good news indeed.

bassman23


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you are saying bassman. We raided BPS when they had them for 1.99. I have 4 left. LOL.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

They are made by Dave Storms son. He is back in full business. Both fishermans warf and Highway bait are carrying both in a multitude of colors. I can personally attest that the hotntots work just as good as the old ones.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Any of you guys know if Storm still makes the "Thin Fin" series?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd like to know that as well. ONe of my alltime favorite musky lures for casting.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool !  I am now a happy guy again . I was realy upset when Storm & Rapala started making their baits look more like race car paint jobs & less like a fishing lure . Its time to go buy some lures !


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Storm Lure Co. has brought back the "old" Thin Fin like Hot n tots and call them the Hot n Tot "original series". The BPS here in Cincy can't keep em in stock. BPS carries the small and magnum sizes. They are all the old color patterns too! The Guy at BPS said that there was such an up roar from fisherman about the new tots that Storm had to bring back the old design by popular demand.

I bought some of the new HnT's last year, ones with the plastic bill and put them toe to toe with some of the old Thin Fins I have. I've got to tell you they don't hold a candle to the original tots.

Also, Dave Storm has started a new Co. call Kaboom. Kaboom carries a HnT replica called Winning Streak, I bought mine from Cabelas.

FishOn!

LarryFish


----------

